# Halloween Commercials



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

I love Halloween comercials and I got really excited seeing my first one today. It was for Marshall's, I got way to excited about it. Anyone else seen any Halloween comercials and what for?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Haven't seen any yet, but one of my favorites was with Elvira, shopping for her Halloween party stuff. "Got my stakes, got my ribs..."


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

I saw one yesterday on ABC Family for its 13 days of Halloween, I
had gotten really excited about it also.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Saw some kiddie costume addy today. Instantly forgettable. Agree with Otaku about the Halloween commercials with Elvira. Smokin'!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Saw one for DiGornio's Pizza (spelled it wrong probably). It was based on the old Nosferatu movie.... Wasn't too bad :>


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I've seen that commercial. It reminds me with absolute clarity, that if such things can be produced and set loose on the general public, then I shouldn't do too shabby in Hollyweird.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Ohh Sin..... You would so kick that commercials butt!!!! :>  :ninja: :googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Dark Fanged Bat Lady said:


> Saw one for DiGornio's Pizza (spelled it wrong probably). It was based on the old Nosferatu movie.... Wasn't too bad :>


Yup this is the only one I've seen too.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Spookkid said:


> I saw one yesterday on ABC Family for its 13 days of Halloween, I
> had gotten really excited about it also.


lol yah i love that! I really like watching the kids halloween movies it gets me in the spirit a little more lol halloween town


----------



## lady_bee (Jul 2, 2006)

MrsMyers666 said:


> I love Halloween comercials and I got really excited seeing my first one today. It was for Marshall's, I got way to excited about it.


LOL! I did the same thing. My husband was in the middle of talking when it came on and I started pointing and waving at the TV.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

That commercial I was talking about was from Marshall's. It came on again during that depressing game I was watching yesterday.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

what channel are you people watching? ive seen none


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Walgreens should be playing their commercial soon. It's nothing special at all but it does get you in the mood.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

"Saw one for DiGornio's Pizza (spelled it wrong probably). It was based on the old Nosferatu movie.... Wasn't too bad :>
__________________
Fangs :>"

That one and a costume one (may have been Marshall's) are the only ones that I've seen that come to mind. I really like the pizza one, very well done!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

AAAAAHHHHHg! what channnellllls?


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

I watch everything Beepem. I saw the Marshall's one on TLC, TBS some other ones.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I've seen the one for the pizza and for the "13 Nights of Halloween". I just saw a preview of my premium channel encore advertising for Fear Fest 2006.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Jenny Craig has a Halloween commercial now.....


----------

